# Calais aire de stationement update



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm sure most motorhomers who travel on the Dover Calais route have visited the Calais motorhome parking place near the beach and cross channel ferry entrance/exit.

This used to be a rough gravelled parking area with no facilities, but a very handy overnight stop prior to, or after your ferry trip.

Good news, the local autorities have revamped the area, constructed a proper m/home servicing point and marked out proper parking bays for m/homes.

Have a look at

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Fra...min=http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/

and

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Fra...min=http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/

for photos of the revamped aire. Not sure if there is now a charge for this facility but i'm sure a recent visitor to Calais could enlighten us.

pete.


----------

